# Alpha-n tune!



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Well since I'm getting the hang of this alpha-n business I've decided to make a thread about it with maps and what not for people who are also looking to switch from Speed Density. I have made a thread about this earlier but if you were to look for it in a search you'd never find it as far as the info contained. Here's a link.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3491150
Summary of the thread. Some settings were off, the TPS sensor wasn't wired properly and things were more or less bad.
Now for the new stuff. The car is back on Alpha-n and so far it's running great. Much better than it ever did on SD. I don't know why I waited so long to make the switch. I should have done it right after I installed the itb's.
So here's what your waiting for the maps and settings...
























Info on the setup.
2.0 litre ported and decked head
ABF cams (TT street cams are designed around these)
Undercut valves w/ tapered valve guides 
2001 GSXR 1000 throttle bodies
SRT-4 580cc (@ 4 bar) fuel injectors (I need smaller ones. Anyone want to trade?)
4 Bar FPR
Stock 9A bottom end
This tune still isn't perfect but it's getting there. One thing I'm currently working on is getting my A/F's down under deceleration.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Alpha-n tune! (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_I don't know why I waited so long to make the switch. I should have done it right after I installed the itb's.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's what everyone says. I've had better luck with rpm based accel on ITB cars. Also, sometimes you can't get rid of the over-rich just due to areas in the map that might be naturally lean, like lean cruise, that use the same accel values as richer spots.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

So far the only real problems I've had with over rich are at idle and at super low speeds. Like in a parking lot.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Made some changes today. I'm now done with tuning the low rpm normal driving stuff. Now it's time for the fun part!








I'm idling around 15.0-14.7 afr, accelerating at 14.0-14.2 afr, and cruise is 16.0 afr. Any leaner and the car starts bucking.
WOT I'll be looking for 12.5 afr before 5500 rpm and 13.0 afr after


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

For WOT I would just do 13.0 or a touch richer everywhere until you hit a dyno. Also, accel needs to be much richer then that, and I've never been able to keep a good idle on a 16v at stoich, seems to like 13.5:1.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

On earlier tunes I was trying for 13.0. On this last round of tuning (before I switched to Alpha-n) there was a noticeable difference in power when I tuned for 12.5. It felt slow when I leaned it out to 13.0. I don't know if it's the elevation I'm at or what. And as far as an idle every tune I've had sat right around stoich and idled @ 900-1000 rpm and was happy about it.
I'm not really following you on the accel needs to be richer. How do you mean it needs to be richer? Certain bins need more fuel or what?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

I'm saying that on accel you shouldn't be running that lean, either more enrichment or more VE in that area.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

Updates...how are things?


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

The car's been down for some suspension mods. Just got that stuff done so there should be an update soon.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok so this is more or less it! The car is running, the afr's are good, and the timing is set as well as it can be without dyno tuning.
Here are the tables!
























































































































As you can see I've turned open loop off. It's more or less because I hate o2 sensor correction. Also remember that I am at elevation and the car is running some big injectors. so there is going to be some tweaking of the "required fuel" on the constants table will probably be needed. But this info should definitely give you enough of a base map to get the car running on alpha-n!
Good luck and happy dubbing!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Alpha-n tune! (need_a_VR6)*

Agreed I tried running speed desity and it was pretty hard to tune. need a vr6 AKA Paul got it running right though. Should be ready for another tune in the spring Paul.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Alpha-n tune! (eurotrashrabbit)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

So the question is...how is overall running and drivability now? Better, worse, the same? Was it worth the time and effort? And oh yeah, maybe you have already said and I missed it but what cams are you using?


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (bowagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_So the question is...how is overall running and drivability now? Better, worse, the same? Was it worth the time and effort? And oh yeah, maybe you have already said and I missed it but what cams are you using?

The car finally has manners on the street which is great. using the SD stuff the car was contasntly running rich or lean and bucked like crazy at low speeds. Wide Open Throttle is pulling like a raped ape.
The sheer fact that I haven't had to retune anything since I finished up this tune has made it worth the time and effort. You also have to remember the car was down for modding for a couple of weeks while I was doing this I really only spent 2-3 days putting the tune together. Totally worth it.
I'm using ABF cams from a German digifant 3 16v motor. The TT Street cams were made off of these.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

